# Help Identifying Old Tricycle



## rverbsky (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi,

I work at a transportation museum in Maine and I'm trying to learn more about some of our collections. One is this tricycle.  It has been at the museum since 1990 but it has no markings or manufacturing badges. The donor is long dead, so I can't even contact them to ask. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 15, 2019)

This is a PAL Superbike made by the La Porte Corp., La Porte, IN. Here's another topic on the CABE showing this chain drive model PAL tricycle. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-identifying-please.53309/

Probably dates to the late 1940s or thereabouts. Not sure how many years they produced this tricycle model. The seat top, chainguard, and rear step plate design are all features that positively identify it as a PAL model.

Dave


----------



## rverbsky (Nov 15, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> This is a PAL Superbike made by the La Porte Corp., La Porte, IN. Here's another topic on the CABE showing this chain drive model PAL tricycle. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-identifying-please.53309/
> 
> Probably dates to the late 1940s or thereabouts. Not sure how many years they produced this tricycle model. The seat top, chainguard, and rear step plate design are all features that positively identify it as a PAL model.
> 
> Dave



Thanks so much for help and the fast reply!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 15, 2019)

rverbsky said:


> Thanks so much for help and the fast reply!



You're certainly welcome! Your museum sounds like it has some nice collections. Is there a website where someone can see some of the other items you have on display? Or, could you post some photos of bikes/trikes that can be seen by visitors?

Dave


----------



## rverbsky (Nov 18, 2019)

We have an aging website at owlhead.org that we are working on replacing in early 2020. Because of this work, we haven't updated our collections pages in a while. In this current website less than half of the museum's bicycles are posted online: http://owlshead.org/collections/category/bicycles


----------

